# New Beetle Side skirts (stock) - where to buy?



## SDA4 (Feb 9, 2002)

My friend put a dent in one of her side skirts (2002 GLS 2.0) and the dealer quoted her $1200 - $1400 to get it fixed.
She would rather not get aftermarket ground effects.
Any leads on a good place to buy the replacement part?
Or is it something that doesn't bolt on?
Thanks,


----------



## BoraVR6 (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Side skirts (stock) - where to buy? (SDA4)*

You could try contacting Parts4vws and ask what it would cost to get the OE side skirts from them.
http://www.parts4vws.com 
For this I'd call them though: (714) 633-9380
Mike and Kristen Potter (who own/run parts4vws) are super friendly and very knowledgeable. They can get most OEM (stock) parts for cheaper than you can, because they do a lot of volume with local dealers, so they may be able to help you out. Give 'm a call 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## John - UK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Side skirts (stock) - where to buy? (SDA4)*

I believe it isnt a 'part' as such. I have had to have this done twice (and it need doing again on one side thanks to my girlfriend....







) First of all, my NB was delivered with both skirts/sills dented (due to shipping). The second time I hit the driver's side on a motorway service station kerb. (the one that isnt repaired yet is when my girlfriend ran over a transit van exahuast







).
Basically, I think they drill it, pull it out, wack some filler in and paint it. 
Whatever they do, I think it is more a matter of having some bodywork done, as opposed to merely replacing the part.
I think here it cost me around the £250 (twice, at two different VW dealers). Your quote sounds high, but then I dont know the deal on American prices for this kind of thing....


----------



## shaolinmastr (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Side skirts (John - UK)*

i work at the local dealership here. they unbolt the front and rear fenders and have to cut that rocker panel out. then weld in the new one. i know i'm about to have mine done on the passenger side. my bodyshop quoted me $690 to just fix the rocker.







i've already fixed them both once now.


----------



## John - UK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Side skirts (shaolinmastr)*

quote:[HR][/HR] They unbolt the front and rear fenders and have to cut that rocker panel out. Then weld in the new one. [HR][/HR]​







That certainly hasnt been done to mine. It seems a bit excessive...
Can't they just repair the damaged area?
Guess it depends on the extent of the damage...


----------

